# Celexa question



## jcookie1 (Sep 24, 2003)

I just started Celexa 10 days ago and it was wonderful for the first few days! No diarrhea-normal bathroom habits! However, at day 7 my diarrhea started again and I had it really bad yesterday morning and had to take Immodium. Has anyone else been on Celexa and had it help? and what dose? I am on the 10 mg a day.thanks


----------



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

I'll be starting Celexa tonight for the first time.I don't know the answer to your question,but I know that it is an anit-depressant,and maybe you should look for something to help you with your ibs besides that.I'm not sure.I'm on Librax,and now starting Celexa(there are some threads about librax) my doctor said to stay on both for a while.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Since I am IBS-D my psychiatrist prescribed Effexor XR because it is both anti-depressant and anti-anxiety and it can have constipation as a side effect. If I'm reading the Celexa site properly, it is only an anti-depressant and can have D as a side effect. If you continue having problems you might want to talk to your doctor about why he/she chose Celexa and whether you should consider switching to a different med. I've been very happy with the Effexor, though I still take small doses of Xanax for anxiety, which I believe caused my D. Keep trying, you're sure to find that right one. Take care.


----------



## 16341 (Feb 27, 2006)

Celexa gave me bad diarrea for the first week and every time I increased /decreased the dosage but otherwise it worked well for stopping it.


----------

